# catering manuals



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

FYI, just received catalogue from C.H.I.P.S.
All professional culinary books and manuals. If anyone needs address, I can post tomorrow.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

C.H.I.P.S.
10777 Mazoch Road
Weimar, TX
78962
979.263.5683 www.chipsbooks.com

Happy cooking!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I ordered from them last year. Very good service.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hay, thanks for the address for this link!!!


----------

